# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) شروحات :  منقول فورمات وازاله القفل والايميل للتابلت الصيني

## salihmob

البرنامج سهل التعامل وبسيط جداً 
دي صوره البرنامج   
ناتي لخيارات البرنامج  
اولا لازم نكون مثبتين التعريفات الخاصه بجهاز الاندرويد  *لازم تكون عاملroot and enable Debug mode او fast boot mode*  * الخيارات1-6,S,H يلزم تشغيل ال debug mode* * الخيارات7-9 يلزم تشغيل fast boot mode*  *شرح خيارات البرنامج*   * 1- خاص باتصال الجهاز بالبرنامج*  * 2- ارجاع اعدادات رمز القفل او بصمه الوجه بدون فقد اي داتا على الجهاز*   * 3- ارجاع اعدادات بصمه الوجه او patern lock*   * 4- ارجاع اعدادات ايميل Google بعد المحاولات الخاطئه وعمل بلوك للايميل*   * 5- فورمات وضبطالمصنع *   * 6 - ريستارت*   * 7-  اتصال الجهاز في وضع ال fast boot*  * 8- فورمات الداتا والكاش لحل مشاكل (التهنيج في الشاشه الرئيسيه او التهنيج على علامه الاندرويد*  * 9- الخروج من وضع ال fast boot*   * 0- الذهاب الي قائمه الاوامر Command Promt*  * s- معلومات السوفت وير*  * h- معلومات عن الهارد وير*  * d- تحميل تعريفات الجهاز*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
تمت التجربة علي 3 انواع للتالبت وجميع الخيارات الموضحه

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع

----------


## salihmob

مشكور اخي للمرور الكريم 
وحشتنا ياكبير

----------


## yassine01

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii     
machkooor    akhi karim

----------


## salinas

شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع

----------


## zalalo

تسلم ياغالى

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## fratax

شكرا لك اخي على هدا الموضوع القيم

----------


## anaszahrane

شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع

----------


## mohamedaid75

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## نقيب القلوب

بارك الله جهودك

----------


## allad

يسلمووووووو الف شكرررر

----------


## youky

*شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع*

----------


## liamsi_kaw

*شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع    *

----------


## fathalkhir

شكرا

----------


## kolom

chokraaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## amchebek

mercii bcp...

----------


## chtiga

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لك اخي على هدا الموضوع القيم

----------


## alilomalilo

الف شكر

----------


## alireada

شكراااا الك

----------


## amro2016

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## aouamed

Merciii

----------


## romeo007

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Alarraf

مشكور اخي

----------


## mohammed621968

Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide.

----------


## mounircreil

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bouyhy

بارك الله فيك
الله يحفظك 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## norotech

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## adilo2018

شكرا جزيلا اخي

----------


## dadi1974

*شكرا و* *بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

